# Les Dawson Gag



## Keith Harney (Mar 11, 2009)

An old Les Dawson gag

I said to the wife 'you remind me of the sea'

'Is it my big blue eyes' she said

'No - its cause you make me sick'


Keith


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2009)

Les Dawson was a legend - one of the few truly funny men of all time, in my opinion!


----------



## Keith Harney (Mar 11, 2009)

Agreed - and what a great and talented pianist

Keith


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 16, 2018)

old ones are the best


----------



## C&E Guy (Aug 17, 2018)

The mother-in-law was standing at the front door in the pouring rain.

I said, "Don't stand there getting soaking wet.  Go home!"


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 13, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> The mother-in-law was standing at the front door in the pouring rain.
> 
> I said, "Don't stand there getting soaking wet.  Go home!"


Very good C&E Guy, Boom boom


----------

